# Best way to get big delts?



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

What's the best way to get large delts? It's hard to explain what I mean. From what I understand, there are three (?) parts to it, and I'd most like to expand my delts in the horizontal... if that makes any sense.

Poor question I know, I can't really figure how to phrase it any better considering my lack of knowledge on the topic


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

you wanna increase the size off the medial or 'side' deltoid head so you appear wider when looking from the front or back correct ?

The best way to stimulate this muscle is with dumbbell lateral raises, either stood up or sat down, but the free weight exercise is far superior to any machine exercise for this muscle i believe. It's a very difficult exercise to master correctly, and it would take a monumental post to explain how to perform it best, but without a doubt it's the king of all exercises for side delt development. That said however, shoulder pressing should always feature in your delt routine if your goal is overall mass in the shoulders.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you want to get wider..

that means working holistiCALly dude.

usually getting one body part bigger means putting size on whole body..

and you know what that means :becky:

deads n squats.

if you want to focus on shoulders you`ll really need to go into maintance on other bodyparts.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> it's the king of all exercises for side delt development/QUOTE]
> 
> surprised you said that...
> 
> ...


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

TheCrazyCal said:


> > it's the king of all exercises for side delt development/QUOTE]
> >
> > surprised you said that...
> >
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahh coolio...

why is it you never see threads about how much peeps can shoulder press lol!


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok, thanks guys 

Another thing, right now I only have enough weight to put on a single dumbell for these exercises... does that matter? It doesn't seem to affect me so much when shoulder pressing them but I can imagine feeling off-balance and therefore performing lateral raises incorrectly... or does this not matter so much?

Thanks!


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

You don't need much weight for lateral raises mate, I learnt the hard way and partially tore my medial deltoid :sad:

Holding onto an upright bench or similar will help stabilise you.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I see dudes doing single arm lateral raises all the time and do as Scan says or stand there looking all camp with the non active arm, hand on hip!

With regards what Cal was saying, it's like people wanting to get an extra inch their arms and cane every bicep exercise under the sun in their quest for that elusive inch!....not realising they need to gain about 10lbs in all over body weight.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

proper form for delt raises cripples poundages!

i had and 18 stone matye from scotland down for a workout and he was doing then with a lot of weight..

when we got his form sorted out he was doing 2.5kg db`s for rear lateral raises!

v funny.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

I just use 10kg for front raise

5 or 7.5kg for side delt raise, slow reps.


----------

